# audio on webpage



## xmatter (Jun 8, 2010)

I am trying to embed audio on a website, but i have tried several different and some work for one browser and some for others. particularly using a flash audio player, but again, sometimes it works. Does anyone know how to place an audio file and audio player on a site (with cross-browser compatibility) so when a user clicks the "play button" it will play. Thanks!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I've used the XSPF Web Music Player for this, which I found here.

Peace...


----------



## xmatter (Jun 8, 2010)

and this works across all browsers?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd like to know what this site is using: http://www.shannonwurst.com
See audio strip in footer.
It almost looks like custom code, not a ready-made code piece.

Even something that hovers on a layer and sticks to the footer, and works with WordPress, would be nice.

Aside from podcast-style plugins or code, I've never found anything I've liked.

Nothing works across all browsers. Which ones do you need to target specifically? IE7-8 (screw IE6), Firefox/Mozilla, Chrome, Safari and what else?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

xmatter said:


> and this works across all browsers?


At least on the modern browsers it does. I've had success with that player in IE6+, Firefox 3.x, Safari 4.x, Chrome 4.x, Opera 9.x and later and so on.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lordsmurf said:


> I'd like to know what this site is using: http://www.shannonwurst.com
> See audio strip in footer.
> It almost looks like custom code, not a ready-made code piece.


I did some poking around and found it's a "Zoogle" player, probably associated with "SiteZoogle". It looks to be a custom player.



> Nothing works across all browsers. Which ones do you need to target specifically? IE7-8 (screw IE6), Firefox/Mozilla, Chrome, Safari and what else?


The XSPF player works in the browsers you name (including IE6) but I don't know "Wordpress friendly" it would be. Maybe if it was embedded in a page template (and therefore effectovely hard coded), it would work ok in Wordpress.

Peace...


----------

